# New pets! Diabolical ironclad beetles found in Griffith Park- Southern CA



## Trailblazr80 (Apr 8, 2014)

Found 14 of these guys. They are all over the trails at dusk in warmer weather. Used the pouch that holds my bivy because I didn't have anything to collect them in. Bad idea! Some threading from the pouch wrapped around one's little body, but I carefully cut and pulled it off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Le Wasp (Apr 8, 2014)

Very cool!  They were always a neat sight to see back when I lived in soCal.  Sounds like a fun one to try to breed.


----------



## Trailblazr80 (Apr 8, 2014)

Le Wasp said:


> Very cool!  They were always a neat sight to see back when I lived in soCal.  Sounds like a fun one to try to breed.


Yes, I heard they are rather long lived. I'll try my best to breed them!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

